

Offer HN: Free office space in NYC (at hyperpublic) - mtrn

Background: I just won the<p>"Free desks for one month for you and a friend/coworker at Hyperpublic HQ in NYC"<p>prize (http://hyperpublic.com/challenge). Since I'm nowhere near NYC I'd like offer any interested hacker in NYC the opportunity to have a great month at the office:<p>"Located in the Meatpacking district (nice part of the city), in the same building as Betaworks which is home to some great NYC startups, and a block away from Google's NYC office. We have 5-10 hackers in the office on any given day too so it's a good place to hang out and code."<p>Pitch your project, get found, enjoy!
======
rpweber
I live in NYC and would be interested in the space, if it's still available. I
just pitched my project (www.hotspotrobot.com) on HN actually:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2275591> . As I mention in that post,
Hotspot Robot is a new way to discover the best restaurants/bars in your city.
Here's a 60 second video explaining what makes Hotspot Robot different:
<http://www.vimeo.com/18023901>

